# Rabbit run is back to one!



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Ohhh emmm geee I can't believe it - the Pigeon is BACK!!! 

Spotted it on top of my neighbors garage, enticed it down with food, and walked it back into the garden - and straight into the run!

So the buns are back to one big run instead of 2, but I am really pleased that I have Pidgey back. I am gonna take him to the vets to get his wings clipped properly so he can walk around the garden without fear of loosing him again.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You're going to clips it's wings to stop it flying???!!! Why on earth would you do that to a bird????! Birds are supposed to fly, why keep him a prisoner in your garden - are you for real? 

I doubt this would legal anyway if it is a wild bird & even more so if it was someones racing pigeon.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't believe a vet would agree to clipping a pigeon's wings. If it can fly I'm sure it will be happy to visit your garden whenever it feels like it. Just leave him to come and go as he pleases and let your rabbits enjoy their run.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it cant fly properly still. It dropped off the garage like a lead balloon. It also doesn't know how to feed itself, it was absolutely starving. It walked happily back to it's run and is now relaxed and resting. What's wrong with clipping his wings to enable him to wander safely round the garden? They do it with chickens. It's for his own good. It's my pigeon anyway, the owner doesn't want it back.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

That would be a terrible thing to do, basically you are saying you would incapacitate a bird so that you can keep it a prisoner


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I would agree that you should let Pidgey be. Provide him with a bird table and bird bath so he can come and go as your garden pigeon. The only way he will be able to build up his wings strength is to let him fly. Wasn't your ultimate objective to rehabilitate him to return to the wild?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Well it cant fly properly still. It dropped off the garage like a lead balloon. It also doesn't know how to feed itself, it was absolutely starving. It walked happily back to it's run and is now relaxed and resting. What's wrong with clipping his wings to enable him to wander safely round the garden? They do it with chickens. It's for his own good. It's my pigeon anyway, the owner doesn't want it back.


I don't do it to my chickens & anyway chickens aren't known for their flying abilities - pigeons are. You are willing to deny this bird his freedom for your own needs - inbelievable!

If it is injured then you need to take it to a vet or wildlife rescue centre.

You are not doing this for the birds 'own good' but for your own selfish reasons. What is wrong with you?! You are on a pet forum & yet again speak of (potentially) mistreating another animal


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you must keep it, build an aviary where he will be safe and able to do his own birdy things. It's not fair to clip a flying bird's wings, and it leaves him open to being taken by cats if they get in your garden. 

Pet chickens don't have their wings clipped.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I see wobbles is back just to cause more arguments :mad2:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It is NOT for my needs, it's for his, I have tried my utmost best to make sure it is safe, I could of just ignored it when I first saw it and left it to be killed by some cat or something, but I didn't, I kept it safe. I have tried letting it go FOUR times but it keeps coming back. Nobody else wants it, but I am prepared and willing to give it a home and you condemn me for that? What if I'd found an unwanted dog or rabbit which noone wanted and I kept that, would you all be against that too? I TOOK IT IN AND GAVE IT A HOME WHEN IT HAD NOBODY ELSE WHAT IS SO WRONG WITH THAT?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

If you found an unwanted dog or cat I would hope you would not remove its feet to keep it "safely" in your menagerie


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not that you've taken him in and given him a home (I don't think anyone here would condem you for that) but that you plan to do something very cruel to him. As I said, build an aviary for him. You can get aviary pannels on ebay, which you could attatch to a small shed to make him a home which would keep him safe without having to butcher his wings.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Firstly, what sort of pigeon are we talking about? There are certain legalities.

Secondly, chickens are flightless birds, and therefore not clipped.

Wing clipping is cruel, and unhealthy. A bird needs to exercise it's pectoral muscles to maintain health and fitness, and the function of it's heart and lungs. If you can not, or will not, provide a suitable environment for a winged creature, then it should be given to someone, or an organisation, that will.

By hacking off his feathers, you are NOT considering his needs, nor his safety.

You obviously do not have the knowledge nor the skill set to look after birds.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Or what about something like this chicken run? It's not huge, but surely it's kinder then hacking off vital bits?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Snippet said:


> Or what about something like this chicken run? It's not huge, but surely it's kinder then hacking off vital bits?


They are too small for a pigeon I'm afraid, they don't give enough space to fly, just hop.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Ohhh emmm geee I can't believe it - the Pigeon is BACK!!!
> 
> Spotted it on top of my neighbors garage, enticed it down with food, and walked it back into the garden - and straight into the run!
> 
> So the buns are back to one big run instead of 2, but I am really pleased that I have Pidgey back. I am gonna take him to the vets to get his wings clipped properly so he can walk around the garden without fear of loosing him again.


You are going to do what? Why would anyone do that to a wild bird? If he keeps coming back, then that is a compliment to your nursing abilities and the care you gave him. Take it as such and leave him alone.



Wobbles said:


> Well it cant fly properly still. It dropped off the garage like a lead balloon. It also doesn't know how to feed itself, it was absolutely starving. It walked happily back to it's run and is now relaxed and resting. What's wrong with clipping his wings to enable him to wander safely round the garden? They do it with chickens. It's for his own good. It's my pigeon anyway, the owner doesn't want it back.


If he is still in need of care then give it to him, but clipping wings is up there with debarking and declawing in my book, both of which are illegal.

I know what - why don't you take him far away so that he can't find his way back like you did with the kitten?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They are too small for a pigeon I'm afraid, they don't give enough space to fly, just hop.


I thought it was, I was just trying to give Wobbles ideas that don't involve harming the pigeon.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> It is NOT for my needs, it's for his, I have tried my utmost best to make sure it is safe, I could of just ignored it when I first saw it and left it to be killed by some cat or something, but I didn't, I kept it safe. I have tried letting it go FOUR times but it keeps coming back. Nobody else wants it, but I am prepared and willing to give it a home and you condemn me for that? What if I'd found an unwanted dog or rabbit which noone wanted and I kept that, would you all be against that too? I TOOK IT IN AND GAVE IT A HOME WHEN IT HAD NOBODY ELSE WHAT IS SO WRONG WITH THAT?


Pigeons are WILD animals and should stay wild. Its just plaini cruel to clip a flying birds wings to stop it doing whats natural. Take the poor thing to a wildlife sanctuary where they can properly rehabilitate it in a proper aviary till its well enough for release. By not allowing this bird to fly and exercise its wing muscles how on earth can it ever be considered ready for release. You are keeping this poor bird prisoner, a flying bird that can't fly has no quality of life.

If you really were a caring person putting the needs of the animals over your own selfish thoughts then you'd do right by thsi bird and take it to a wildlife centre. We all hav selfish thoughts about what we want with reguards to animals, I desperately want a dog for example but it wouldn't be in a dogs best interests to get one right now. I live in a first floor maisonette and although I have a garden its not fair for a dog to have to go up and down stairs numerous times a day to go out for a pee. I just don't have the space either as much as I'd love one its just not an option till we move to a better house.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Snippet said:


> I thought it was, I was just trying to give Wobbles ideas that don't involve harming the pigeon.


That is probably a lost cause going on the past


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Take it to the vets and then *RELEASE* it! That will make it a very happy bird. Please don't clip it's wings or keep it in a small rabbit run/chicken coop because it is cruel. Your aim should be to keep the bird _HAPPY_, not for entertainment. If you want a bird, go and get one from a recuse centre with a proper area to keep it in.  xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's hope she has a vet with a conscience who refuses to clip the wings of a wild bird.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't think clipping wings was a problem, like I said they do it to chickens, certainly didn't think it would cause any harm asides not being able to take off into the sunset.

It's not a wild bird, it's a pet one, it doesn't have a clue how to feed itself, so releasing it into the wild would be cruel. Like releasing a dog which is used to being fed by someone not just finding its own food.

Snippet that is the same type of run as he is in already, as it used to be the rabbits run.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I didn't think clipping wings was a problem, like I said they do it to chickens, certainly didn't think it would cause any harm asides not being able to take off into the sunset..


Chickens don't tend to fly often anyway. Pigeons are always flying around in the wild.

Honestly, if don't want advice, don't ask for it.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Well as Bernie said (thanks for correcting me, Bernie), it is too small. If you want to keep him then build him a large aviary so he's got the room to fly but is safe.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I didn't think clipping wings was a problem, like I said they do it to chickens, certainly didn't think it would cause any harm asides not being able to take off into the sunset.
> 
> It's not a wild bird, it's a pet one, it doesn't have a clue how to feed itself, so releasing it into the wild would be cruel. Like releasing a dog which is used to being fed by someone not just finding its own food.
> 
> Snippet that is the same type of run as he is in already, as it used to be the rabbits run.


Chickens are not clipped.

Chickens do not fly.

Your lack of knowledge over something very simple is rather worrying.

If by pet pigeon, you mean racing pigeon, then it is illegal for you to keep it captive. It is someone elses property, and perfectly capable of fending for itself and returning home.

Is it ringed?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Its very simple really, put food out for it but leave it free to come & go as it pleases


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok I didn't know about wing clipping tbh. all I know is my Aunt had her chickens wings clipped so they couldn't fly from the farm into the road. I don't know much about birds, I'm a dogs and small furries person. I didn't even know it needed grit until my friend who has birds told me.

Why is it illegal to keep it? The owner doesn't want it back, so what's wrong with keeping it?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If this pigeon used to belong to someone else who no longer wants it then it isn't illegal to keep it but you can't just keep a bird without knowing how to look after it.
Really, the best thing you can do for it is to let it come and go as it pleases. If you have a shed you can provide a safe place for it to roost perhaps but it shouldn't be in a rabbit run and it shouldn't have its wings clipped.


----------

